# Lowes



## Sharco (Sep 23, 2020)

Does anybody know the company that I have to get in touch with for snowplowing for Lowes


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

best bet is probably ask the manager of the specific Lowes you’re looking at; they presumably at least have the name of the contractor.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sharco said:


> Does anybody know the company that I have to get in touch with for snowplowing for Lowes


You looking for the one in Schererville or Merrillville?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss said:


> You looking for the one in Schererville or Merrillville?


yes?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> yes?


Ok


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

As far as I know Lowes is through a management company and I dont know which one


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I know Command7 has the lowes in my area


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Command 7 has the ones here in New Jersey.


----------

